# Aulinocara... What?....



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Can anyone help Identify this guy? I have just stripped his girlfriend of 12-15 babies and would like to know what they are!... Having a little trouble uploading an image so bear with me...


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Aulinocara by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Here we go - Got them now from Flikr... So... Any thoughts guys?
Aulinocara2 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are called Hybrid OB Peacocks. They don't have official names or scientific names. They are not pure Aulonocara. Maybe part Aulonocara, part Hap, part Mbuna.


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks noki! I had strong suspicions it was a Hybrid but I purchased the pair in my 'early and naive' days of just starting out with Malawis! Oh well - Still nice tho and certainly breeding away well!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Although Hybrids Carry A Relatively Negative Stigma, There Are A Few Out There That Are More Along The Lines Of A "Designer Hybrid" And Are Generally Accepted Well Among Hobbyists. Many Of The OB and Albino Peacocks, Along With Dragonsblood And/Or Firefish Are Like This, Mainly Because We Know What They Are And They Typically Aren't Passed Off As Something Else (Unlike Many Hybrids That Are Sold In The "Assorted Cichlids" Tanks).


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a very nice looking fish, though!


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Long story guys but since I posted this my fish obsession has got worse... Anyway I ended up building a fish room, now have 20+ tanks of breeding cichlids and loving it... Anyway it was all down to this guy who is now in a breeding tank, doing great with his girls and looking great. He poses for the camera now too so I though I would share!

IMG_2394 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha! Another Victim Of MTS... Nice Looking Fella.


----------

